# Strict Budget: Can I best 2 x Polk M70's for $300 via DIY? Doubting it...



## ahheck01 (Jan 4, 2013)

I currently have a pair of Polk M70 II's for my mains. For the price, I really enjoy them. I'm moving into a bigger space and planned to get two more for surrounds since they offer good bang-for-the-buck. I know that DIY can produce much better results for the money, especially with subs, but I'm curious (if not a bit skeptical) on building some floorstanding LR mains that could outperform the Polk M70's for the same price.

Without a doubt you could spend $600-$800 and build some Dynamic 4Ts, and I would LOVE to do that, but the $300 is already pushing it. Have you all seen anything that can be built in that pricerange that can match or exceed the M70's quality and output?

Cheers, all.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

First I must ask, How is your skill at building speakers. I have seen skilled builders take (supposedly) "cheep" drivers and make them sing. A well designed driver is only part of the equation. the enclosure makes a huge impact on the sound. 

Plus sound is very subjective. what sounds great to me may not to you... 

Have you checked out Parts Express? They sell lots of wonderful drivers for a great price.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

DIY speakers are not for the faint of heart - they require some pretty good skills, unless you can find a kit that includes all the drivers, a properly engineered crossover and cabinet plans. Of course, if you're trying to actually duplicate the M70's then that makes it even more complex.

If you want to give DIY a try it's usually better to start with a subwoofer, which isn't anywhere near as complicated. Unless you're adventurous; in that case you should go for it.


----------



## thucker (May 25, 2012)

ahheck01 said:


> I currently have a pair of Polk M70 II's for my mains. For the price, I really enjoy them. I'm moving into a bigger space and planned to get two more for surrounds since they offer good bang-for-the-buck. I know that DIY can produce much better results for the money, especially with subs, but I'm curious (if not a bit skeptical) on building some floorstanding LR mains that could outperform the Polk M70's for the same price.
> 
> Without a doubt you could spend $600-$800 and build some Dynamic 4Ts, and I would LOVE to do that, but the $300 is already pushing it. Have you all seen anything that can be built in that pricerange that can match or exceed the M70's quality and output?
> 
> Cheers, all.



Where did you find the Dynamic 4T for 600-800? I am in the planning stages of building a set with the matching center and the 4TSE kit is around $1350. The regular 4T should be a couple hundred less, but not quite that cheap.

I've owned a couple pair of Polk tower speakers in the past and have gone to other brands and DIY. I will say any of the popular DIYs you see on these forums will out perform the Polks. You can buy the Mini Statement kits for 6-700 its a proven design and will out perform many speakers that are 4-5x the cost of them. You could also build some of the cheaper Dayton MTM designs. The Polks are very easy to out perform.


----------



## bjb (Jan 17, 2009)

thucker said:


> You can buy the Mini Statement kits for 6-700 its a proven design and will out perform many speakers that are 4-5x the cost of them. You could also build some of the cheaper Dayton MTM designs. The Polks are very easy to out perform.


The Mini-Statements are way over his budget. I think he is wondering if something like this http://www.diysoundgroup.com/speaker-kits/kits/amiga-kit.html would perform better than his Polk speakers. There are a lot of designs that can be made for under $300 for a pair. The question he wants to know is if any of those will sound better than what he has. I would sure hope the mini-statements would sound better considering the cost difference between his speakers and those.

To the OP, I think you will find a tough time finding someone that has your speakers and also built a sub $300 DIY project that can comment on SQ. If it helps any, Paul Carmody, the designer of the Amiga speakers mentioned above, claims they sound like they are worth several times the cost of parts if executed properly. Here is a link to his design page http://www.diysoundgroup.com/speaker-kits/kits/amiga-kit.html where he said that.

He has another design, the Overnight Sensations that I have seen a few build threads for. Those are even cheaper to build, and I have seen some positive comments about those as well. Here is a link to that kit http://www.diysoundgroup.com/speaker-kits/kits/osmtm-flat-pack.html.

Meniscus Audio has a few kits that will be under your price point as well http://meniscusaudio.com/kits-c-133.html?page=1&sort=3a. They will even build the crossovers for a fee if you don't feel confident building it yourself.

I suggest doing a few searches for some of the cheaper DIY options and do your best to apply feedback from others to your own situation. I know it can be tough, but that is the challenge of DIY. You don't have a showroom to go audition all this stuff yourself.


----------

